# 7 gallon long beta tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Got bored, so I decided to build a tank with some glass I had laying around

24x8x8

I think it's around 6 or 7 gallons















All that's left is to cut and install 2 black plexiglass dividers so I'll have 3 8"x8" sections for different bettas


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Nice Job,you'll make 3 "lucky" Betta's very happy.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

that's very exciting and makes me want one as well!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Made some more progress, cut and notched the dividers and set them into place









Now all I have left is glue in the dividers, finish the trim and paint the back black


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Really wish I had some black silicone....


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Really wish I had some black silicone....


Try home hardware in MR. I picked up some clear aqua safe silicone the other day. They also had white and black in stock..


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Few new pics


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

A beauty


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Video of #3 betta because he wouldn't stop moving for the pic, water was dirty from messing around with plants but cleared up pretty quick as the tank has the filter running


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

What a sexy setup. Make me one please haha


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

For sale now


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats great! We actually ordered rimless tanks just like this for Betta from overseas! Great way to keep multiple Betta!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent for beta tank


----------

